# Work-outs that don't make ya drop weight?



## aggrolounge (Jun 24, 2009)

I recently got a gym membership and I'm ready to start getting into shape and gaining muscle weight. I've always been underweight. I know I'm out of shape because it's waaayyy too easy for me to get worn out.. and quite honestly I've been plain lazy for the last year. I really want to get into shape without dropping lbs. Whenever I do any kind of cardio work out I feel disgusting because I instantly lose weight (not as nice as it sounds) and look skeletal and far from feminine.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Any recommendations?

As a side note, I have mild scoliosis, so most of the exercises I do need to be on/with machines so that movements are controlled and I don't throw out my back. So no free weights etc.


----------



## kdemers1221 (Jun 24, 2009)

how are your eating habits??? low calories and cardio could be causing your weight loss. if thats the case try increasing your calorie intake so you can still do cardio and increase your endurance while not losing weight. weight training will increase your muscle mass which is good. try increasing your calories and see if that helps.


----------



## Shimmer (Jun 24, 2009)

Squats
deadlifts
pushups
pullups
lunges
box jumps

free weights are actually better because you won't be forced into an unnatural form the way that machine weights can/do.


----------



## cupcake_x (Jul 8, 2009)

I agree with Shimmer, free weights! 

They help you tone up but won't burn fat.


----------



## kittykit (Jul 8, 2009)

I'm working out to tone my muscle but not to lose weight (I'm already under weight). I do cardio exercise and free weights.


----------



## NutMeg (Jul 8, 2009)

On another note, is there anyway you can start sneaking calories into your diet? For example, meal replacement shakes but still eating your normal amount of food, high calorie snacks like nuts... I'm not sure what some other good high calorie snacks are, but consider adding them in so that your increased exercise is balanced by increased calories.


----------



## purrtykitty (Jul 8, 2009)

^^Like Nutmeg said, add calorie dense foods that are full of 'good' fats, like avocados, peanut butter, and nuts to your normal diet.


----------



## cyan (Jul 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aggrolounge* 

 
_Whenever I do any kind of cardio work out I feel disgusting because I instantly lose weight (not as nice as it sounds) and look skeletal and far from feminine.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Any recommendations?

As a side note, I have mild scoliosis, so most of the exercises I do need to be on/with machines so that movements are controlled and I don't throw out my back. So no free weights etc._

 
Do you know how much your fat percentage is? 

Now, the reason why you lose weight is because you're doing cardio. You should be doing weight / strength exercises. You'll gain muscle (pounds) and drop fat percentage. 
There should be plenty of those kinds of machines in a gym though. Go get em!


----------



## Simply Elegant (Jul 10, 2009)

Just eat more. You still need to do cardio but offset it by eating more. Nuts, full fat cheeses, 2% milk, bananas etc.


----------



## ForgetRegret (Jul 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cyan* 

 
_Do you know how much your fat percentage is? 

Now, the reason why you lose weight is because you're doing cardio. You should be doing weight / strength exercises. You'll gain muscle (pounds) and drop fat percentage. 
There should be plenty of those kinds of machines in a gym though. Go get em!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Exactly...you need to continue your cardio workout, but introduce some weight training in there too (and get in the pool if you can, too). You might see a small drop in weight initially, but as you build your muscle, you'll stop losing, and will likely see a gain, as muscle weighs more than fat. Keep in mind that adding more lean muscle causes your body to burn more fat, as well, so you need to consume enough calories. If you don't want to lose weight, make sure you're consuming approximately the same amount of calories as you're burning each day. There are a few websites out there than can help you figure out about how many calories you're burning. It's not going to be exact, but it'll be a good place to start. 

Keep your diet full of healthy fats and proteins, lots of greens and fruits, and TONS of water. Also, make sure that you've got enough energy before your workout. You don't want to do any damage to your muscles, or the rest of your body. Something like a banana and peanut butter is good. It's small, so you won't feel sick, the banana will give you the initial surge of energy from the natural sugars, and the peanut butter will keep your energy up, and keep you feeling full, because it's a slower, longer burn than the banana. Make sure you've got a big water bottle with you, and stay hydrated throughout the workout (I see too many people working out for an hour or more with a little tiny 8oz bottle of water...that's not enough). GL, hun, and I HTH a little.


----------



## hrockstar (Jul 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cupcake_x* 

 
_I agree with Shimmer, free weights! 

They help you tone up but won't burn fat._

 
I completely disagree with the last statement. 
Muscle burns fat - the more muscle you have the more *fat* you burn. which is good! no one wants flab whether they are larger or smaller than they would like 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



That doesn't mean you can't weight train, eat well, do cardio and still get the results you want. (lots of "skinny" boys have bulked up) edit: I shouldn't just say boys..women too..just some boys get HUGE which i am sure huge isn't your goal and would be really difficult without illegal and unhealthy "supplements" since women don't have the testosterone that men do 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Have you thought about consulting a trainer at your gym? A lot of gyms will at least give you an overview/consultation without paying an additional fee.

You need to make sure you are taking in enough quality calories to maintain what you already have and what you are building.

So if to lose weight you have to cut 500cals/day to lose one pound in 7 days, you just reverse it and add 500cals/day (balanced not doritos  LOL) above what you use just living and activities to gain one pound in a week. 

There are a lot of calorie calculators on the web that can at least give you a starting point.


----------



## Sass (Jul 20, 2009)

This is a complicated one.  First you have to find out the lowest calorie intake you can consume w/o losing weight and then eating just enough to build muscle.  You have to eat more and eat certain things in order to build muscle.  Weight lifting burns body fat and it burns fat a lot more than traditional cardio.  In order to "tone" you're going to have to burn body fat so keep that in mind.  If you need more assistance with this I can point you to a few places online place where you can get help with this.  I am done losing weight, but not body fat and at the same time I'm burning body fat (exposing my cuts, my muscles).  It can be done.


----------

